# NYC Happy Hour-June 25th



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Guys,

Time for another NYC Happy Hour!

Date: Monday June 25th
Time: 6:30 PM-?
Location: BANTER Bar 132 Havemeyer street Williamsburg Brooklyn 11211

Hopefully this date works for everyone-if not, we can change it. Please provide feedback on whether or not you can make it.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

Dave


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm up in the air right now... but I made a note on my calendar for this. Hopefully I can make it.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I think I missed the last three meets. I'll try my best to be at this one.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Dave,

I can do Monday 6/25 (but prefer a Tuesday or a Thursday).

Anyone have two or three Azureus available?

Bob


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Bob,

Let's do Monday this time around and then move it the following one...I've got something going on Thursday the 28th.

D


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I should be good to go for this one!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

damm i don't think i make it. Work is tough this time of year.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

How many people typically go to one of these?


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Is anyone heading up to black jungle this weekend?


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

is this still going on ? if so i just might be there


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Is this weekend their annual BBQ?


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

this one isn't for me i work 2 hours away most times till 6 or later...SUCK


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

We usually have about 5-8 people and yes, it is still going on.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Julio said:


> Is this weekend their annual BBQ?


Yes it is....


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Sweet! I should be able to swing by after work. I love me some happy hour drinks!

-Melissa


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

How do I get there from downtown wall st area? I'm near bowling green station, 4, 5, R trains...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a few pieces of epiweb if anybody's interested. Never used in a terrarium, been sitting in my closet, leftovers from a build. I can measure the pieces if anybody's interested. Theyre maybe 1 foot by 2 feet. I have no idea what to charge for them. Best offer I guess?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nevermind. Just found directions on their site. Lol


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

hey all,
Does anyone have shipping supplies? I need a insulated box and a phase pack. Id gladly purchase it from anyone if they had any extra.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi Everyone-

I've come down with the flu and won't make it there. Have fun!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Whats the head count?


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Cant make it, I have to move some tanks for new frogs from Manhattan to Brooklyn. Maybe next time.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

DendroJoe said:


> Cant make it, I have to move some tanks for new frogs from Manhattan to Brooklyn. Maybe next time.


What part of BK? I'm in bed-stuy.



jacobi said:


> I'll be there.


I'm going to come


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

I know Bob, John and Dave are going too so there should be a few of you guys there.

Sorry-not like me to flake out, but I feel horrible.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll be there too.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

dvknight said:


> I know Bob, John and Dave are going too so there should be a few of you guys there.
> 
> Sorry-not like me to flake out, but I feel horrible.


Get better soon!


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

B-NICE said:


> What part of BK? I'm in bed-stuy.


I'm moving into Bushwick at the end of the month!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

fishieness said:


> I'm moving into Bushwick at the end of the month!


Feel free to stop by lol. We meet regularly...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Pretty good little meet fellas. That was actually my first time in Williamsburg... nightlife seemed pretty good out there.


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

eos said:


> Pretty good little meet fellas. That was actually my first time in Williamsburg... nightlife seemed pretty good out there.


Move over than, What are you doing in NJ. You work in the City already. Lol


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

DendroJoe said:


> Move over than, What are you doing in NJ. You work in the City already. Lol


Lol. You werent talking to me but... I'm married and I don't drink. I WISH I wasn't in the city!


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

jacobi said:


> Lol. You werent talking to me but... I'm married and I don't drink. I WISH I wasn't in the city!


Sorry buddy. I'm married... and i am not inviting EOS to move to my Apt... Lol...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

DendroJoe said:


> Sorry buddy. I'm married... and i am not inviting EOS to move to my Apt... Lol...


Lol. No need to apologise. Its not your fault


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

so how was it alchys?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I didn't get to try out all the brew they had on tap, but whatever I had was delicious. 

Ha... Joe, you don't have to make excuses... I won't wana move in with you either.


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Maaan, I ended up working a double that day. So.... when's the next meet up?!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Maybe sometime this month. Guess we have to wait for Mr. Knight he's kind of the leader lol......


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

B-NICE said:


> Maybe sometime this month. Guess we have to wait for Mr. Knight he's kind of the leader lol......


Hopefully Dave has recovered from his flu and David has recovered from whatever ailed him...

(Dave... I'd prefer a Tuesday or a Thursday.)

Aside... Bradley - I saw an article in the past week that spoke of personal trainers being the most rapidly expanding job area in the US...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

radiata said:


> Aside... Bradley - I saw an article in the past week that spoke of personal trainers being the most rapidly expanding job area in the US...


Brad PM or text me if you're really interested. We can talk about it at the next meeting if you want.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Everyone good with July 19th for the next one? I promise I won't be sick 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm down. Where is this one going to be?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Works for me...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

dvknight said:


> Everyone good with July 19th for the next one?


Members night at the Bronx Zoo... I can do July 18th. Or I'll just wait for the next one.


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

I just moved to the area this weekend. I have to see what my new work schedule will be like, but I'd love to come!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Im good on the 19th. ive been away so ive missed the last few. Can we pick a place in the city this time? maybe somewhere around 14th st?


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Dave-do you have something in mind?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

doh! Ill think of something.



dvknight said:


> Dave-do you have something in mind?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

The Beauty Bar has nice happy hour specials...

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

yea, thats what i was thinking. they have a nice crowd there.


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

And we can get mani/pedi's...

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

mordoria said:


> yea, thats what i was thinking. they have a nice crowd there.


David,

How's the noise level there? (My ears are still ringing from that bar in Chinatown.) 

Ciao,
Bob


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

dvknight said:


> And we can get mani/pedi's...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


Manicures and pedicures? Woo-hoo - I haven't had a manicure since I was stationed in Korea in 1969! I'm way overdue...


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Beauty Bar New York Martinis and Manicures ???


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

It's always been really mellow when I've been there for happy hour. Friday and Saturday night are another story altogether...

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

its not a very loud bar. That place in chinatown was insanely loud.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Dave its time to move to Brooklyn, we have a lot of Froggers down here. I think its time to set up an actual group....


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> Dave its time to move to Brooklyn....


Been there done that. No way I would give up my sweet place!


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Martini's and Manicures?! I'm in!


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

So hey yall. Anyone have a female varadero to trade for a male?


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Roll call! Who's coming?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

when are you guys meeting?


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

6:30ish.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

dvknight said:


> Roll call! Who's coming?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


I'll be there...


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

you guys met today?
I just saw this now :/ I would have come


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Thursday!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll be looking at dart frogs at the Bronx Zoo instead


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I maybe able to make it, if i dont have a game....


----------



## Samtheman (May 10, 2006)

I'm always interested in good happy hours. Count me in. I've been meaning to come to one of these for months.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Dang, cant make it today :/ Hopefully next time! It seems like y'all are meeting up fairly frequently.


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Dave, Can't you make it a Friday Nite? People have to work weekdays.....


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Definately. I go off suggestions really 

Next time around...

See everyone else shortly.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

On my way!


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Bob and I are at the bar.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope you guys had a good time. I worked until 12:30! Maybe next time.


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Had a great time! Can't wait until the next one B)


----------



## dvknight (Feb 20, 2004)

Definitely good times!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Hopefully I can make a trip up to the city for the next one too!


----------

